# Two New Additions



## Belinda (Apr 7, 2007)

We are proud to welcome to the world " Cross Country Break The Spell" she is sired by B & L's Rock E Philharmonic who has sired many National Congress Champions and several I have had the wonderful experience of taking to those titles.







And then foal today is "" Cross Country Piece of My Heart" will be known as Heart. She is solid buckskin and is sired by B & L's Rock E Bright Day .. Hope to get some dried out unfolded pictures of her in the next few days..

It looks as if both these fillies will have a bright future in the show ring...



:



:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 7, 2007)

Congratulations on two beautiful fillies.



:



:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice fillies Belinda :aktion033: I have got to stop looking at yours and Erica's foals.


----------



## irishmini (Apr 7, 2007)

brilliant..

you are so lucky to have two healthy foals..and such good breeding!!!!!and they look so gorgeous.....

thanks for sharing..

steph


----------



## crponies (Apr 7, 2007)

They are gorgeous!



: I'm sure you will have lots of fun with those two.


----------



## maranatha minis (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful babies, i can't wait for my new pony baby!! WHEN OH WHEN will it be here!!! :lol:


----------



## Miniv (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree! They're both gorgeous!



:

MA


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 9, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Apr 10, 2007)

A pair of cutie pies. And both fillies! Congrats. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Devon (Apr 15, 2007)

OOH

theyre both stunning I wish they were mini size



hehe! i want a nice ASPC foal


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Apr 15, 2007)

WOW...gorgeous babies you have there Belinda!!

Congrats!!


----------

